# Lists of the Classical Music Basic Repertoire



## Vikki Jezebel Blood (Jun 17, 2009)

I know about the listings of www.classical.net. Are there any other good lists of the repertoire of classical music?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It's huge, but here is one:

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...E48FFFAE152720FA3530?role_wanted=1&featured=1


----------

